# What are thoughts on this beauty!?!?



## steffie (Nov 15, 2010)

stumbled on this on ebay and seem to find them with two or three lenses for $500-$800 is it really worth that much?!?!  everywhere else I've looked they say that the 50mm is worth about $100 but everything else is worthless... 

Pentax K1000 35mm Film Camera - eBay (item 330497066941 end time Nov-22-10 13:16:50 PST)

Thanks in advance!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 15, 2010)

steffie said:


> stumbled on this on ebay and seem to find them with two or three lenses for $500-$800 is it really worth that much?!?!  everywhere else I've looked they say that the 50mm is worth about $100 but everything else is worthless...
> 
> Pentax K1000 35mm Film Camera - eBay (item 330497066941 end time Nov-22-10 13:16:50 PST)
> 
> Thanks in advance!! :mrgreen:



No, it's not worth that much! You can get a K1000 for anywhere between $50 and $150 with a lens or two. Pentax K mount lenses aren't that expensive to start with. The one seller selling a K1000 SE (for $600) is asking waaaay too much. The SE model is similar to the original K1000 except for the brown leather covering and a different screen in the viewfinder.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 17, 2010)

Look at completed auctions to find the value.  I'd say around $90 buys that lot.


----------



## davisphotos (Nov 17, 2010)

Where did you find the K1000 for $500-$800? That's crazy talk-you can get a Leica lens for that!


----------



## compur (Nov 17, 2010)

^ Lots of crazy high prices on eBay these days. No sales at those prices, of 
course, but some people don't notice that. 

I've been to yard sales where the seller has an old and ordinary camera and 
beside it there is a print-out of a ridiculous eBay listing for the same model 
camera with a hugely unrealistic  asking price.  The yard sale seller concludes 
that _that_ must be the value of the camera so that is what he is asking in his 
yard sale.  He didn't bother to check to see what the camera actually _sells_ 
for, just what some nut cases are asking for it.

It's ridiculous and there is no point in trying to explain the realities of the 
situation to people with this misunderstanding.  They'll just think you are 
trying to con them and they'll get angry with you.  So, I just move on.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2010)

The K-1000 was an old 1970's-1980's student camera that used to retail for $109 almost 30 years ago,with a 50mm lens on it. The auxillary lens with that outfit is worth perhaps $15 in any of a a hundred thousand pawn shops in the USA. In keeping with Compur's comments above, let me present a short video that summarizes the attitudes of the sellers of old, 1980's junk like this...and the pawn shop owner as the smart buyer of such kits.

Trading Places Movie - Haggling at the Pawnshop | Video &#171; MOVIECLIPS


----------



## Stratman (Nov 21, 2010)

The link you posted  is at $61 right now, IF that 50 mm 1.4 lens is in good shape, you could probably get $60 for it, maybe more. The other lens is pretty much worthless probably. If the camera is in good shape and works as it is supposed to, $60ish is not a bad deal at all. And the K1000 is not junk, it is a fine camera for a beginner, and is built like a tank......


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 23, 2010)

Flea-bay over priced garbage bins again. That camera is a very common one used by schools for basic photo cleasses, a dime a dozen these days going for around $100 average in good working condition. I'll bet if you ask around here, someone will sell you their's real cheap.

And by the way... a wonderfull MF camera, Mamiya RB67 or Bronica ETRS, is going for around $350 with a lens back n WLF. These are pro workhorses not amature equipment.


----------

